# Coolest ladder ever



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The Xtend & Climb ladder, just got a catalog in the mail with all sorts of test gauges and other equipment and seen this in the back. I really like the idea. Any of you guys own one or has tried it? Of course I have to get the 780P unit which is rated at 300 Lbs and extends upto 12½'

http://xtendandclimb.com/


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

They look cool. I am just not sure how much I would trust them not to just close up while on it.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I saw a thread on real estate inspector's board for this ladder. One guy fell from a second story roof when his ladder collapsed.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I was doing a job at the firehouse, and grabbed one of these off the firetruck and used it for a while. It's pretty sweet. It is super light, and is only about 4" wide when collapsed.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

That ladder is cool too. I need something like this since I do not want to put a ladder rack on my tall sprinter. and I do not want a ladder just taking up tons of space.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Have you looked at one of those ladder "Drop down" racks? no climbing to get to it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I was doing a job at the firehouse, and grabbed one of these off the firetruck and used it for a while. It's pretty sweet. It is super light, and is only about 4" wide when collapsed.


Ahh the firefighters closet ladder...

Yea they are good...:thumbup:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> The Xtend & Climb ladder, just got a catalog in the mail with all sorts of test gauges and other equipment and seen this in the back. I really like the idea. Any of you guys own one or has tried it? Of course I have to get the 780P unit which is rated at 300 Lbs and extends upto 12½'
> 
> http://xtendandclimb.com/


I carry a little giant on the truck

4'-7' I believe in step ladder mode.

8-15' in extension ladder mode.

Also can use as a ladder for working on steps, one short leg, one long
Mine is a least 20 years old never broke anything on it except some plastic caps. Maintenance is a few drops of oil once a year and hose it off when you use it in a sewer ditch.

http://www.littlegiantladder.com/little-giant/type-1.html


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I was doing a job at the firehouse, and grabbed one of these off the firetruck and used it for a while. It's pretty sweet. It is super light, and is only about 4" wide when collapsed.


That's called a "skuttle ladder" or attic ladder for getting into tight attic access holes.

They work well but not very stable to work on since they are not that wide.
I guess it would fold and strap to the ladder rack very well. 

The Xtend ladder has been displaying their unit for a few years at the major trade shows. I once tried it and I would buy it, already using the closet or skuttle ladders along with the lil giants in the volunteer fire service.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

A job I am doing, the customer has one for getting into the crawl space, it seems a little flimsy.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I use this one.http://www.google.com/products/cata...WzLaf2wAX3_4W6Dg&sa=title&ved=0CAcQ8wIwADgA#p


----------



## goebelquality (Jan 16, 2010)

i have one and love it. Its light and doesn't take up much space in my van. I bought it from a supply house at cost because nobody else would pay the asking price of $280. They gave it to me for $130.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Little giant's are the only way to go when it comes to ladders. Stay away from the knock offs too.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

As a man that maxes out the 250 limit on standard ladders, I do not feel secure relying on pins to hold moving parts in place. I could see things going very wrong.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Interesting. It would be great for a van with limited storage.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I carry a little giant on the truck
> 
> 4'-7' I believe in step ladder mode.
> 
> ...


Costco ,, $ 170 

Best ladder ,,,, EVER !! :thumbsup:


----------

